# Are you archaic?! Using of archaic words?!



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Reading ''King Arthur and His Knights'' and sort of general mood i am in for some time made me ask do you feel like you dont belong in this era and do you use archaic words in your every day life...Recently i have visited beautiful old town of Krakow in Poland that looks like it is locked in time and totally fell in love with it...My archaic word of the day is GRAMERCY...:angel::tiphat:








What era you think you belong to?! You can belong to future too!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm going with "it was always the same." Fantasy about the past is perfectly fine, but the reality is that, for the vast majority of human beings, any time before the twentieth century was closer to horrific than idyllic (disease, death, infant death, premature death, no sanitation, famine, etc., etc.). And we have no assurance that the future holds a perfect world for us; in fact, leading indicators suggest otherwise. To paraphrase someone wise, "Take no thought for yesterday, or tomorrow, for they have taken, and will take, thought for themselves. Now's troubles are enough for now."


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

You callin' me archaic? Why I oughta!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

From the Mikado



> I've got a little list - I've got a little list
> Of society offenders who might well be underground,
> ...
> They'd none of 'em be missed - they'd none of 'em be missed!
> ...


It seems a common feeling. I voted it's all the same, after all _plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose_.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Flamme said:


> Do you feel like you dont belong in this era and do you use archaic words in your every day life...
> What era you think you belong to?! You can belong to future too!


I don't think I'd fit in any age which I were geworfenheited into.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I am definitely from another era and i felt i dont belong since my childhood, although former YU was a paradise comparing to states that came about after its dissolution...I was recently in Krakow and totally liked how the whole city was like preserved in time, all the buildings were made of old brick, churches nice old style...I dont like modern buildings at all, but i can adjust, if needed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

nuthin rong with my gramma mate


----------

